# Why is Dagger losing high profile boaters?



## burnor (May 13, 2010)

As of late it seems Dagger/Confluence is losing quite a few high profile boaters: Rush Sturges now paddling for Jackson, Aniol Serresoles is in a Waka Tuna, Pat Keller now paddling for LL. The list goes on...

Anyone know what it's going on in the industry. I guess I have a hard time buying Jackson's media campaign when the acquire a new high profile boater... It's not just because of one company's boats being superior. They all make great boats. Is it the all important dollar? Is Confluence/dagger getting to stingy? What's the untold story...

Sent from my XT1060 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Seems funny. Might have to do with pro paddlers preferring Werner to AT, or Kokatat/Sweet/IR to Bomber Gear.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not sure, but after giving it some thought, I'm willing to let them sponsor me.


----------



## dinsdaba (Jan 13, 2012)

Since it's widely acknowledged that they've made the greatest creek boat of all time, they no longer have a need for high profile athletes pushing their latest schlock downriver.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

They had to put money aside for Kevin.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, Kevin, given the number of hulls you've gone through, I think technically you may be sponsored. Or at least subsidized.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I doubt anyone who knows the answer is going to comment here. But I assume confluence is shifting money away from sponsoring athletes. They seem to be in a cost cutting mode as it relates to whitewater, and I would guess they don't see the return on sponsoring athletes to justify the cost. Dagger is probably going to sell the same number of Nomads next year whether or not these guys are paddling their boats. 

The other thing I can think is these pros might be bored with Dagger's lack of innovation. New designs are fun, and Dagger is not developing new boats at the same rate as the other companies. 

Either way, I'm happy as long as they keep making Nomads.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Yep*

Yep, just what Brian said. They will sell the same number of boats weather they pay people to paddle their boats or not.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

I couldn't give you the name of a Dagger WW boat if you held a gun to my head.
Fluid, LL, and Jackson...I can pretty much name their entire line.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

If you haven't heard of a dagger boat, you must not have paddled a river in the last 10 years. Nomad, Mamba, greenboat?

I believe this will explain dagger's transition

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etBRqzt7OqY


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, what the Kelly brothers said.

and when it comes to selling boats, WW is more important as an image than a market. The bulk of sales go to rec boats and fishing kayaks and this market couldn't care less who's stomping what in the Nomad. There has been more innovation in fishing rod holder design than creekboats in the last 10 years.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dagger just lost Aniol Serrasolses also... He switched over to Waka...


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Dagger*

They might not be buyer paddlers but they continue to buy brands. They just bought Badfish SUP last month. No reason to pay the players when you own what they're using. Sad news for all the Badfish athletes that are about to lose their rides. But, it doesn't really fit with the current needs of the company.


----------



## catfishbates (Sep 12, 2012)

*Size matters!*

One too many bootie beers...cant be. Boats are not roomy per se; maybe they are packing on the lbs(starfishing)

Like you said they all make great boats. I would put my ass in most boats and be as happy as a mature stand of old growth forest on a misty spring day!!!


----------

